# One remote or 2



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What kind of boat? Where do you fish?


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Beavertail Vengeance and Tampa Bay


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sync them both. The advantage of having two is the ability to stop the boat from spinning. When I pull up to a spot I like pulling right up and being set. If poling, it keeps you in the same direction you were heading so you don’t have to spin around and get back on course. Sometimes that’s the difference between plucking another fish out of a flat and it swimming off


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

@PeteS The Advanced Dash Remote Switch will give you the option to deploy the left or right as long as both poles are synced to that remote. You can also adjust the speed.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Ed I did not know that, thats why I come to you guys


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

My sons 25 Pathy has dual power poles.. he has switches on the dash, and also the upper control station, plus a single remote.. the dash switches, upper control station switches operate the pole independantly, but he has only 1 remote and I think it deploys both poles at the same time..
He has another remote to operate the trolling motor, and a 3rd hanging around his neck no idea what the 3rd remote does.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

3rd remote is for this.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

The foot switches work great if you have too many remotes


krash said:


> My sons 25 Pathy has dual power poles.. he has switches on the dash, and also the upper control station, plus a single remote.. the dash switches, upper control station switches operate the pole independantly, but he has only 1 remote and I think it deploys both poles at the same time..
> He has another remote to operate the trolling motor, and a 3rd hanging around his neck no idea what the 3rd remote does.


----------

